# Drive Through Liquor Stores WTF



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I never saw this before I relocated to Colorado. Many of the corner package booze marts have drive up windows. After relocating from heavy religion influenced Idaho I find that very interesting. 

How can they tell if the purchaser is too loaded to walk upright? It would never "fly" in Idaho.:smile:


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I actually miss those ... alot. I also miss the corner liquor store hours and pries vs the state run/taxed to the gills thing we have here in Washington.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

I miss the every mom & pop store with a bar, a blackjack table, a shuffle board and juke box on the side.
One for the road and a six pack to go.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abQcAC01bpg


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Just like McDonalds, the teller can not tell if the buyer should stay away from super sizing


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I never saw this before I relocated to Colorado. Many of the corner package booze marts have drive up windows. After relocating from heavy religion influenced Idaho I find that very interesting.
> 
> How can they tell if the purchaser is too loaded to walk upright? It would never "fly" in Idaho.:smile:


Don't you know silly! It's against the law to drive drunk. 
Scary huh!


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Texas had them for years, that's why it's a Republic. Sure wish that guy from Texas was still here, he would set it straight.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Well like Corey smith said if the cops were really worried about safety they'd set up at a bar and not let anyone drive if they were drunk instead they try to catch 1 of the 5 that leaves or all of them in a road block except for the ones that went the other way.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

They are all over here. I guess I don't see the difference in walking in and getting it or driving through and getting it. They are strict on ID enforcement. Here we have drive through Daquiri shops where they give it to you in a styrofoam cup with a lid on it and scotch tape over the lid. Now that one I have never figured out LOL.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee so many of your threads are about booze maybe you should find a booze forum to post on?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I used to go to a drive up cigarette shop.

They havee drive up liquor stores here as well. last time I went IN one, I found it curious as to why they had a sleeve of plastic cups next to the drive-up window...:-k


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Lee so many of your threads are about booze maybe you should find a booze forum to post on?


I think I lost count. Can you recommend a great drunken forum?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think I lost count. Can you recommend a great drunken forum?


 
Just stay here, if you went there you’d just screw things up and talk about dogs on the booze forum


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

The Australians love their drive thru bottle shops, the only drive thru we have here are MacDonald's or the like, pretty much everything you have to get off your backside for. Maybe that is one of the reasons we aren't as big and over fed looking as you Amercans .


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> The Australians love their drive thru bottle shops, the only drive thru we have here are MacDonald's or the like, pretty much everything you have to get off your backside for. Maybe that is one of the reasons we aren't as big and over fed looking as you Amercans .


Maggie post a pic of yourself so we can be the judges :smile:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Maggie post a pic of yourself so we can be the judges :smile:


All you need to know Faisal is that my body is a temple, no MacDonalds's for me, or more simply put....like a well oiled machine ! 8):-D (It's called the drink) Lol


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> The Australians love their drive thru bottle shops, the only drive thru we have here are MacDonald's or the like, pretty much everything you have to get off your backside for. Maybe that is one of the reasons we aren't as big and over fed looking as you Amercans .


That may be true but you folks sure as hell could use some drive thru dentists . Yeah baby !


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> That may be true but you folks sure as hell could use some drive thru dentists . Yeah baby !


Bottle openers have been getting fashionable for quite a while now you know. ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Chris - The "old lady" is back in Idaho Shipping off the oldest boy to boot camp today and bringing back the last moving truck load of shit to Colorado.

I just poured myself a nice stiff rum and coke to start the afternoon off right!:smile:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Chris - The "old lady" is back in Idaho shipping off the oldest boy to boot camp today and bringing back the last moving truck load of shit to Colorado.

I just poured myself a nice stiff rum and coke to start the afternoon off right!:smile:

I got the bottle at the drive through window of the booze store down the street!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> All you need to know Faisal is that my body is a temple, no MacDonalds's for me, or more simply put....like a well oiled machine ! 8):-D (It's called the drink) Lol


Ok, hehe.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I was a little confused having a moment of cranial flatulence & retracing the thread I thought it might be a new (or old) drive in dog sports. We get all the verbiage & semantics about drives. So drive thru liquor, had that drive myself once LOL!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> All you need to know Faisal is that my body is a temple, no MacDonalds's for me, or more simply put....like a well oiled machine ! 8):-D (It's called the drink) Lol


show us some pictures of the oiled up machine!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Steve Estrada said:


> I was a little confused having a moment of cranial flatulence & retracing the thread I thought it might be a new (or old) drive in dog sports. We get all the verbiage & semantics about drives. So drive thru liquor, had that drive myself once LOL!


No worries, Jim was having an off night on this thread ! :smile:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> show us some pictures of the oiled up machine!


Yeah ok, you just hang fire whilst I dig them all out from my computer.

And besides, no-one said oiled UP machine....it was well oiled machine. Get it right !


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Yeah ok, you just hang fire whilst I dig them all out from my computer.
> 
> And besides, no-one said oiled UP machine....it was well oiled machine. Get it right !


dammit


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hey Chris - The "old lady" is back in Idaho shipping off the oldest boy to boot camp today and bringing back the last moving truck load of shit to Colorado.
> 
> I just poured myself a nice stiff rum and coke to start the afternoon off right!:smile:
> 
> I got the bottle at the drive through window of the booze store down the street!


 
Good for you…. good luck to your son!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I got one a couple blocks from my house. It's been there over 30 years easily.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ever pedal your bike through one?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ever pedal your bike through one?


Skateboard


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ha, be cool to do in a cop car. 
You think they get robbed more often? It seems real convenient to not have to run outside to the getaway car.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ha, be cool to do in a cop car.
> You think they get robbed more often? It seems real convenient to not have to run outside to the getaway car.


I've only been here a couple of weeks but I hardly ever rob the one on the corner.\\/


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

What till you want that 2nd bottle of rum for the day and you forgot your wallet at home


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I never saw this before I relocated to Colorado. Many of the corner package booze marts have drive up windows. After relocating from heavy religion influenced Idaho I find that very interesting.
> 
> How can they tell if the purchaser is too loaded to walk upright? It would never "fly" in Idaho.:smile:


 
I couldn't believe when I lived in Texas there was a huge barn looking building and you pull right up inside. Freezers on both sides, put in your order of beer/booze and they bring it right to your window. Never even have to stumble out of your car. =D> Then again, I lived in a dry county and spent plenty of time searching out places to buy when my mom was visiting. I don't drink, but the husband at the time and my mother sure would tie one on together. I even found myself driving in an ice storm to buy beer 3 counties away. #-oI still want to choke her out for that!


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

They had these drive thrus in Findlay Oh when I was there back in 95-95 ish. I was a convenience store...cigs, milk, chips, booze, etc. Overhead garage door on each end and someone walks along with you as you drive thru and hands you what you want and then the cashiers rings you all up at the end of the line. I dont remember how they dealt with the cold winters.



Michelle Kehoe said:


> I couldn't believe when I lived in Texas there was a huge barn looking building and you pull right up inside. Freezers on both sides, put in your order of beer/booze and they bring it right to your window. Never even have to stumble out of your car. =D> Then again, I lived in a dry county and spent plenty of time searching out places to buy when my mom was visiting. I don't drink, but the husband at the time and my mother sure would tie one on together. I even found myself driving in an ice storm to buy beer 3 counties away. #-oI still want to choke her out for that!


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

We had one like that, the Beverage Barn. I use to go through it a lot, beer, pop, chips, cigs, hot dogs, things like that.

It closed shortly after an employee (owners nephew) was busted for also selling drugs.

Imagine that, drive thru drugs!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Betty Mathena said:


> We had one like that, the Beverage Barn. I use to go through it a lot, beer, pop, chips, cigs, hot dogs, things like that.
> 
> It closed shortly after an employee (owners nephew) was busted for also selling drugs.
> 
> Imagine that, drive thru drugs!


LOL I remember a year or 2 back the Burger King manager got busted for selling drugs from the drive thru here in my town.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ever pedal your bike through one?


LOL chris we had a guy ride a bike through one here. He then proceeded to get a DUI about 2 blocks down the road. Real smart guy there ... 8-[


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ever pedal your bike through one?


Well if a girl is doing that one could say that she is "peddling ( a kitty cat)". LMAO!! Sorry you guys, I couldn't resist !!! Hehehe!!!

Anyway.... I rather enjoy our drive threw daiquiri places down here. And BTW.. I wait till I get into my home to put the straw in my drink ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

kim guidry said:


> Well if a girl is doing that one could say that she is "peddling ( a kitty cat)". LMAO!! Sorry you guys, I couldn't resist !!! Hehehe!!!
> 
> Anyway.... I rather enjoy our drive threw daiquiri places down here. And BTW.. I wait till I get into my home to put the straw in my drink ;-)


do you need a straw to drink it ???


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

They don't hand out straws. Styrofoam because who wants a melted daiquiri. And that scotch tape is very tough stuff to deal with.
Yeah, right.

I'd rather be honest about it.
'One for the road, and a six pack to go please'.
Leave the change on the bar and go on my way. Thank-you


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Joby, they tape the top of the styrofoam cup and (down here) they give you a straw. It is a loop hole they use to get around the open container law.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

kim guidry said:


> Joby, they tape the top of the styrofoam cup and (down here) they give you a straw. It is a loop hole they use to get around the open container law.


Kim where your at you can stop and get a frozen drink AND some fresh cracklins cajun style all at da same time. Damn I miss those cracklins lol...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It does me good to know liquor stores have drives also. Any way we can break a liquor store down into a drive for every occassion? A drunk drive would be one of them eh? Maybe a high drive?


----------

